# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل در نصب sql تحت شبکه

## shahin69

سلام 
دوستان ببخشید اگر سوالم ابتدایی

من نرم افزار NOVINWEB  میخوام  در شبکه نصب کنم الان من sql سرور باید  فقط در سرور نصب کنم؟

یانه sql هم باید در سیستم سرور و هم سیستم کلاینت نصب بشه؟

کلا این نرم افزارهایی که تحت شبکه کار میکنن و با sql کار میکنن sql باید در همه سیستم ها چه کلاینت چه سرور نصب شه؟

----------


## arash21hhhh

سلام. بله دوست عزیز . Sql server فقط تو سرور یا یک سیستم نصب میشه و بقیه از طریق شبکه بهش دسترسی دارن .

----------

